# reason why uber deactivates drivers with low ratings



## yellow

I will be honest here, as I have taken uber as a passenger several times. If I got a driver that was rated less than 4.8, I would cancel and rerequest.

Now, I've had 500 trips on the system and my driver rating is 4.72 (correct dashboard rating). It shows on the app as 4.75 and gets rounded up to 4.8 for passengers to see. Uber says the rating on the app is delayed, I think they purposely keep it at 4.75 so they can show 4.8 to passengers.

If I, as a current part-time driver, would not take a ride with a driver rated less than a 4.8, why would Uber keep 4.7 and below drivers on the system?

Now, I think ratings are complete ****ing bullshit, and I did respond to an email survey once where I indicated that every passenger who rates a driver less than a 5 should be required to enter an explanation for the rating. I believe a driver should only be warned when a majority of less-than-5 comments refer to the same subject. If 50 out of 100 passengers that rate you lower than a 5 say you're not friendly, then, guess what, you're probably not.

Point is, while I totally disagree with the rating system, as long as its there, it makes sense to deactivate lower rated drivers. Id like to see uber move to a non-transparent rating system, where the actual rating is NOT shown to a passenger, but IS shown to the driver, with weekly reports on what main area that driver needs to address.

I suspect 9 out of 10 times I have been given less than a 5 has been due to the price of the ride (surge fares). The other 1 out of 10 times it was just a ******** who I hope chokes on their iphone.

Curiously enough I did get a ride from a 5.0 rated driver the other day who drove a piece of shit 10 year old car with stained cloth seats and a backseat full of junk. He was a nice guy so I still gave him a 5.


----------



## StephenJBlue

yellow said:


> I will be honest here, as I have taken uber as a passenger several times. If I got a driver that was rated less than 4.8, I would cancel and rerequest.
> 
> Now, I've had 500 trips on the system and my driver rating is 4.72 (correct dashboard rating). It shows on the app as 4.75 and gets rounded up to 4.8 for passengers to see. Uber says the rating on the app is delayed, I think they purposely keep it at 4.75 so they can show 4.8 to passengers.
> 
> If I, as a current part-time driver, would not take a ride with a driver rated less than a 4.8, why would Uber keep 4.7 and below drivers on the system?
> 
> Now, I think ratings are complete ****ing bullshit, and I did respond to an email survey once where I indicated that every passenger who rates a driver less than a 5 should be required to enter an explanation for the rating. I believe a driver should only be warned when a majority of less-than-5 comments refer to the same subject. If 50 out of 100 passengers that rate you lower than a 5 say you're not friendly, then, guess what, you're probably not.
> 
> Point is, while I totally disagree with the rating system, as long as its there, it makes sense to deactivate lower rated drivers. Id like to see uber move to a non-transparent rating system, where the actual rating is NOT shown to a passenger, but IS shown to the driver, with weekly reports on what main area that driver needs to address.
> 
> I suspect 9 out of 10 times I have been given less than a 5 has been due to the price of the ride (surge fares). The other 1 out of 10 times it was just a ******** who I hope chokes on their iphone.
> 
> Curiously enough I did get a ride from a 5.0 rated driver the other day who drove a piece of shit 10 year old car with stained cloth seats and a backseat full of junk. He was a nice guy so I still gave him a 5.


So. you're a hypocrite then. You think ratings are complete bullshit, yet you use them to judge drivers when you are a passenger.

And you disagree with the ratings system, but think "might as well use it".

Dude.. take a stance on something.


----------



## yellow

As a passenger, yes, I use it. Yes, its hypocritical. I also discriminate when it comes to my driver. Im not politically correct.

How many people on this forum would really accept a ride from a 4.5 rated driver? Honestly now. No bullshit.


----------



## Lou W

yellow said:


> I will be honest here, as I have taken uber as a passenger several times. If I got a driver that was rated less than 4.8, I would cancel and rerequest.
> 
> Now, I've had 500 trips on the system and my driver rating is 4.72 (correct dashboard rating). It shows on the app as 4.75 and gets rounded up to 4.8 for passengers to see. Uber says the rating on the app is delayed, I think they purposely keep it at 4.75 so they can show 4.8 to passengers.
> 
> If I, as a current part-time driver, would not take a ride with a driver rated less than a 4.8, why would Uber keep 4.7 and below drivers on the system?
> 
> Now, I think ratings are complete ****ing bullshit, and I did respond to an email survey once where I indicated that every passenger who rates a driver less than a 5 should be required to enter an explanation for the rating. I believe a driver should only be warned when a majority of less-than-5 comments refer to the same subject. If 50 out of 100 passengers that rate you lower than a 5 say you're not friendly, then, guess what, you're probably not.
> 
> Point is, while I totally disagree with the rating system, as long as its there, it makes sense to deactivate lower rated drivers. Id like to see uber move to a non-transparent rating system, where the actual rating is NOT shown to a passenger, but IS shown to the driver, with weekly reports on what main area that driver needs to address.
> 
> I suspect 9 out of 10 times I have been given less than a 5 has been due to the price of the ride (surge fares). The other 1 out of 10 times it was just a ******** who I hope chokes on their iphone.
> 
> Curiously enough I did get a ride from a 5.0 rated driver the other day who drove a piece of shit 10 year old car with stained cloth seats and a backseat full of junk. He was a nice guy so I still gave him a 5.


It's interesting that your cutoff is 4.8, the same as your rating. I wonder if you we're at a 4.6 what your redline would be?


----------



## StephenJBlue

So basically.. meh..


----------



## yellow

Lou W said:


> It's interesting that your cutoff is 4.8, the same as your rating. I wonder if you we're at a 4.6 what your redline would be?


Ive been cancelled on shortly ive accepted a trip several times. Its crossed my mind that someone may have wanted a higher rated driver. Or a better looking one. Or Elle Macpherson. I didnt give a shit.


----------



## UberHammer

yellow said:


> Ive been cancelled on shortly ive accepted a trip several times. Its crossed my mind that someone may have wanted a higher rated driver. Or a better looking one. Or Elle Macpherson. I didnt give a shit.


I believe a lot of the cancels are because the rider sees an UberBlack or UberXL near them that is also taking UberX pings. I kept getting pinged by one pax who kept canceling after I accepted, so I finally ignored the next one (took the hit on my acceptance rate) and the pings finally stopped. The pax probably got the higher car they wanted at the UberX rate. Many pax know how to game the system, and at a 4.86 rating I doubt they were trying to get a higher rated driver than me.


----------



## yubenbeing

yellow said:


> As a passenger, yes, I use it. Yes, its hypocritical. I also discriminate when it comes to my driver. Im not politically correct.
> 
> How many people on this forum would really accept a ride from a 4.5 rated driver? Honestly now. No bullshit.


You really are an asshole. I drive a looks like new 3 yr old car. World traveled. Engaging yet know when to be quiet. Safe and proactive driver. If the conversation gets there, I ask pax what they like and dont like about the system. Essentially my goal is to be pleasant and concerned. Every time out I am the same. I get less than 5 stars for God knows what reason. Pax drunk, stupid, can't drive because license suspended, wife/husband served papers on them, boss yelled, child has chronic illness, just worked 15 hrs straight, you get my point. So, a driver that is really crappy with a bad car, stinks, etc., but you think he's a nice guy gets a 5. Simply proves my point. The visible ratings to passenger is an outmoded, mostly non indicator of performance. After all, this is about getting from point A to point B. At most, ratings should be an internal metric that is part of an ongoing dialogue for the purpose of improvement on both sides between driver and Uber. In my view there will be a time as the platform matures, where the ratings will be contrived and manipulated so much, they will: 1. not be a part of the app OR 2. totally disregarded and relegated to a back page. Until then, they are a fact to deal with. This is a crap shoot at best. Play the game until your luck runs out. Having your future being determined by anonymous drunks, miscreants, kids with no moral compass, non tippers (need i say more) with virtually no downside for them is simply not a human friendly system.


----------



## Sydney Uber

yellow said:


> I will be honest here, as I have taken uber as a passenger several times. If I got a driver that was rated less than 4.8, I would cancel and rerequest.
> 
> Now, I've had 500 trips on the system and my driver rating is 4.72 (correct dashboard rating). It shows on the app as 4.75 and gets rounded up to 4.8 for passengers to see. Uber says the rating on the app is delayed, I think they purposely keep it at 4.75 so they can show 4.8 to passengers.
> 
> If I, as a current part-time driver, would not take a ride with a driver rated less than a 4.8, why would Uber keep 4.7 and below drivers on the system?
> 
> Now, I think ratings are complete ****ing bullshit, and I did respond to an email survey once where I indicated that every passenger who rates a driver less than a 5 should be required to enter an explanation for the rating. I believe a driver should only be warned when a majority of less-than-5 comments refer to the same subject. If 50 out of 100 passengers that rate you lower than a 5 say you're not friendly, then, guess what, you're probably not.
> 
> Point is, while I totally disagree with the rating system, as long as its there, it makes sense to deactivate lower rated drivers. Id like to see uber move to a non-transparent rating system, where the actual rating is NOT shown to a passenger, but IS shown to the driver, with weekly reports on what main area that driver needs to address.
> 
> I suspect 9 out of 10 times I have been given less than a 5 has been due to the price of the ride (surge fares). The other 1 out of 10 times it was just a ******** who I hope chokes on their iphone.
> 
> Curiously enough I did get a ride from a 5.0 rated driver the other day who drove a piece of shit 10 year old car with stained cloth seats and a backseat full of junk. He was a nice guy so I still gave him a 5.


I'm not sure whether it would be best for you to sign up for a voluntary frontal lobotomy or walk to Guru on a mountain top in Nepal.

Whatever you decide, for all our sakes, do it soon.


----------



## Bart McCoy

this topic assumes if you see a 4.5 rating, that the driver has at least 500 trips
you could get this rating which much less rides,and only takes a couple goof pax to mess your rating up. When you get a uber drip, you are clueless as to how many trips they made to get to a 4.5
furthermore, if you take 500 trips,and they all rated you a 4, that doesnt means you're a bad driver
since the rating isnt explained in full to riders(that 4 or lower is a failure),they could rate 4 for a simple decent ride, and a 5 if a driver goes above and beyond (water,mints,open door, or driver gives him a cash tip....)


----------



## UberOne

StephenJBlue said:


> So. you're a hypocrite then. You think ratings are complete bullshit, yet you use them to judge drivers when you are a passenger.
> 
> And you disagree with the ratings system, but think "might as well use it".
> 
> Dude.. take a stance on something.


I agree, you don't get to bash on the rating system and then use it to justify your own superiority, which just shows how superficial you really are. And then, to justify only accepting drivers with the same rating as you or above is simply arrogant.


----------



## kahjuruh

I have actually made the spreadsheet to average out the interaction results of the different rated given by the passengers. Stay with me here:
First drive for uber you are 5 stars rating and your passenger gives you 5 star. You maintain the rating.

To simplify things, assuming you have a 5-star driver rating at the start:

For every 1 ride that you receive 4 stars, 9 rides of 5 stars will take your rating from 4.5 to 4.9.

For every 1 ride that you receive 3 stars, 9 rides of 5 stars will take your rating from 4.0 to 4.8.

For every 1 ride that you receive 2 stars, 9 rides of 5 stars will take your rating from 3.5 to 4.7.

For every 1 ride that you receive 1 star, 9 rides of 5 stars will take your rating from 3.0 to 4.6.

And so on, you get the idea.


----------



## centralFLFuber

deactivated for a 3.5 rating with only 20 trips/rides....yes im sure i had passengers rate 3 or 4 Cause in the REAL WORLD on a 5 Star rating

1=terrible 2=fair or poor 3=average/ok 4=GOOD 5=Excellent

Why would they rate you 3 or 4 instead of 5...could have been ETA u know app says youll be there in 5 minutes...REAL WORLD takes more like 10-15
GPS...whoops should have turned back there after passing turn...extra mile ya know...failing grade
Expecting Mercedes with Jennifer Anniston or Brad Pitt....got me with a corolla...so sorry

F*CK UBER and their BS rating system


----------



## Jay2dresq

centralFLFuber said:


> deactivated for a 3.5 rating with only 20 trips/rides....yes im sure i had passengers rate 3 or 4 Cause in the REAL WORLD on a 5 Star rating
> 
> 1=terrible 2=fair or poor 3=average/ok 4=GOOD 5=Excellent
> 
> Why would they rate you 3 or 4 instead of 5...could have been ETA u know app says youll be there in 5 minutes...REAL WORLD takes more like 10-15
> GPS...whoops should have turned back there after passing turn...extra mile ya know...failing grade
> Expecting Mercedes with Jennifer Anniston or Brad Pitt....got me with a corolla...so sorry
> 
> F*CK UBER and their BS rating system


I've said it before, a 5* system in my mind is this:

5*=A
4*=B
3*=C
2*=D
1*=F

Unless Uber explains to the customers that anything less than a 5 is a failing grade, they can rate a 4 for what they thought was a pretty good ride, but if they know a 4 is failing, they would issue a 5.

Personally, I think since 5 is passing and anything else is failing, it should be converted to a thumbs up/thumbs down system. That way the pass/fail nature of the system is obvious.


----------



## yellow

You guys crack me up. There's a hundred threads on this forum advising drivers not to pick up low-rated passengers. So, it's ok for a driver to discriminate based on a bullshit rating system (see threads where drivers rate any pax who doesnt tip a 1, or drivers that rate any pax during surges a 1). But everyone gets their panties in a bunch because i said as a passenger I discriminate against lowrated drivers. Talk about hypocrites.

And @yubenbeing - other than your first sentence, the rest of your comment reads like the 5th paragraph in my original post.

I was trying to make a simple point - most pax are like me, they dont want low-rated drivers. I agree, the rating should not be visible to pax (see original post). I agree, the rating is BS. BUT, if Uber is determined to have it on there, it makes sense that low-rated drivers should go. If you were out of town on vacation, and yelped restaurants in the area, and saw 10 restaurants and their respective ratings.... would you go to the lowest rated one?! And everyone knows most people that rate online are unhappy so the ratings are skewed lower because only *****ing and complaining is accomplished online.

Im not saying the cutoff should be 4.5, or 4.6 or 4.7. But if 90% of drivers in a market are 4.8 or higher, as ****ed up as the rating system is, if 90% are 4.8, **** yeah, 4.7 should go.

Interestingly enough, I didnt hear anyone say they would feel ok taking a ride with a 4.5 driver. I took a ride with a 4.5 once. No english, missed the freeway on-ramp AND ran a red light. Sorry. **** that guy.


----------



## UberHammer

Jay2dresq said:


> I've said it before, a 5* system in my mind is this:
> 
> 5*=A
> 4*=B
> 3*=C
> 2*=D
> 1*=F
> 
> Unless Uber explains to the customers that anything less than a 5 is a failing grade, they can rate a 4 for what they thought was a pretty good ride, but if they know a 4 is failing, they would issue a 5.
> 
> Personally, I think since 5 is passing and anything else is failing, it should be converted to a thumbs up/thumbs down system. That way the pass/fail nature of the system is obvious.


Uber's rating system is this:

5*=A/B/C/D
4*=Fail
3*=BIg Fail
2*=Horrific Fail
1*=Ultimate Fail


----------



## jds2001

I have to say that as a rider, I once got a driver (somehow, this was a few weeks ago - I ride in NYC quite often - I could get VIP but never do - why wait longer for a slightly higher rated driver via a system that we've already established is BS) that had something like a 3.5. I was halfway thinking of cancelling, but then I decided to go ahead and go through with the ride to see what was so terrible. The answer? Absolutely nothing. Perhaps I'm lenient, but I failed to find anything wrong with this driver or trip (and rated him 5*)


----------



## centralFLFuber

I thought one didnt have to worry about ratings till you had established like 50-100 rides/trips...obviously I was wrong...Thats ok fluber really f*cked up my holiday plans but I was going to quit after new years anyway because of insurance liability/risk also soon needing commercial license/plates etc...

I really hope Orlando/Florida State screws up their operation....It will be better for the full time drivers...less drivers & more $ for those who remain; but also sucks for anyone doing this part time... obviously part timers will soon be done.

Its UBERS fault...they should have gotten regulations straightened out without putting their own drivers at such risk


----------



## Courageous

centralFLFuber said:


> I thought one didnt have to worry about ratings till you had established like 50-100 rides/trips...obviously I was wrong...Thats ok fluber really f*cked up my holiday plans but I was going to quit after new years anyway because of insurance liability/risk also soon needing commercial license/plates etc...
> 
> I really hope Orlando/Florida State screws up their operation....It will be better for the full time drivers...less drivers & more $ for those who remain; but also sucks for anyone doing this part time... obviously part timers will soon be done.
> 
> Its UBERS fault...they should have gotten regulations straightened out without putting their own drivers at such risk


What happened ?


----------



## centralFLFuber

Courageous said:


> What happened ?


deactivated 12/22/14 @ aprx 5:30 pm reason low rating 3.5 had only done 20 trips over 3-4 weeks

florida is OVER saturated with drivers...like 8,000 in central fl alone. aprx 25,000 statewide...figures came out when uber was neogitating with city of orlando


----------



## DjTim

centralFLFuber said:


> deactivated 12/22/14 @ aprx 5:30 pm reason low rating 3.5 had only done 20 trips over 3-4 weeks
> 
> florida is OVER saturated with drivers...like 8,000 in central fl alone. aprx 25,000 statewide...figures came out when uber was neogitating with city of orlando


Is Florida different then other states? My rating didn't even change until after 25 or so rides. With 20 trips over 3 or 4 weeks, that's only 5 or 6 riders a week. I had 20 riders in the first 3 or 4 nights I drove in 2 weeks. Maybe I'm getting Lyft mixed up with Uber or something. I thought that Uber also gave you a chance to get reactivated.


----------



## Lou W

Floriduh.


----------



## UberLuxbod

The rating system is more luck than anything else.

I have done 12 jobs on a Fri night with 2 Surge and got 10*5 Stars and 2*1.

As the old saying goes "there is nothing as queer as folk"

As the OPs post also shows.

To be honest I don't know of any driver with more than 4.85 or so.

I know one driver that dropped to 4.3 in his first week

After 2 months he is now on 4.7.

To be honest any driver with more than 4.5 is getting things right most of the time.


----------



## MiamiFlyer

So do you cancel yourself off calls yet for not meeting your own standards?


----------



## Sydney Uber

centralFLFuber said:


> I thought one didnt have to worry about ratings till you had established like 50-100 rides/trips...obviously I was wrong...Thats ok fluber really f*cked up my holiday plans but I was going to quit after new years anyway because of insurance liability/risk also soon needing commercial license/plates etc...
> 
> I really hope Orlando/Florida State screws up their operation....It will be better for the full time drivers...less drivers & more $ for those who remain; but also sucks for anyone doing this part time... obviously part timers will soon be done.
> 
> Its UBERS fault...they should have gotten regulations straightened out without putting their own drivers at such risk


Uber needs to allow multiple drivers on X vehicles. That will give part-timers a chance to continue to work.

Sounds like a Taxi set up doesnt it?

It was always a (badly designed) Taxi set up.


----------



## DriverJ

yellow said:


> I will be honest here, as I have taken uber as a passenger several times. If I got a driver that was rated less than 4.8, I would cancel and rerequest.
> 
> Now, I've had 500 trips on the system and my driver rating is 4.72 (correct dashboard rating). It shows on the app as 4.75 and gets rounded up to 4.8 for passengers to see. Uber says the rating on the app is delayed, I think they purposely keep it at 4.75 so they can show 4.8 to passengers.
> 
> If I, as a current part-time driver, would not take a ride with a driver rated less than a 4.8, why would Uber keep 4.7 and below drivers on the system?
> 
> Now, I think ratings are complete ****ing bullshit, and I did respond to an email survey once where I indicated that every passenger who rates a driver less than a 5 should be required to enter an explanation for the rating. I believe a driver should only be warned when a majority of less-than-5 comments refer to the same subject. If 50 out of 100 passengers that rate you lower than a 5 say you're not friendly, then, guess what, you're probably not.
> 
> Point is, while I totally disagree with the rating system, as long as its there, it makes sense to deactivate lower rated drivers. Id like to see uber move to a non-transparent rating system, where the actual rating is NOT shown to a passenger, but IS shown to the driver, with weekly reports on what main area that driver needs to address.
> 
> I suspect 9 out of 10 times I have been given less than a 5 has been due to the price of the ride (surge fares). The other 1 out of 10 times it was just a ******** who I hope chokes on their iphone.
> 
> Curiously enough I did get a ride from a 5.0 rated driver the other day who drove a piece of shit 10 year old car with stained cloth seats and a backseat full of junk. He was a nice guy so I still gave him a 5.


I think probably the biggest problem with the rating system is the fact that you actually give a **** about the rating system.

You're gonna drive your car into the ground for practically no compensation and actually care if someone rates you 4 stars because they didn't like your haircut??

Uber's Vulcan mind meld, Voodoo psychology bullshit is working, I guess.


----------



## Large

Pax told me this morning first driver that came up was a 4.1 and he cancelled


----------



## centralFLFuber

DjTim said:


> I thought that Uber also gave you a chance to get reactivated.


yeah they do...PAY them $100 dollars and watch some "educational videos"online for several hours & then get reactivated!

No Thanks...like im gonna give them $100 bucks for the pleasure to drive their cheapass pax for lower than bus fare rates $10 rides AND give them 20-40% of my earnings!

F*CK U UBER!!!

yeah ill tell ya what...Provide REAL INSURANCE...Get Ur Shit Straight with Laws, Regulations, OIA, etc...and ill think about it


----------



## DriverJ

centralFLFuber said:


> yeah they do...PAY them $100 dollars and watch some "educational videos"online for several hours & then get reactivated!
> 
> No Thanks...like im gonna give them $100 bucks for the pleasure to drive their cheapass pax for lower than bus fare rates $10 rides AND give them 20-40% of my earnings!
> 
> F*CK U UBER!!!
> 
> yeah ill tell ya what...Provide REAL INSURANCE...Get Ur Shit Straight with Laws, Regulations, OIA, etc...and ill think about it


$100?? What happens if you get deactivated again? Wait, don't tell me. They have a top-secret, specially-targeted, high-intensity, super-duper video for the mentally (and financially) challenged that you can watch for only $200??

I'm starting to think this is a ripoff. :-D

If it wasn't for the fun of seeing if I can dump the drunks before they puke, this job wouldn't be worth doing. Any good coders on here? I think 'Dump the Uber Drunks' would make a great app. I'll buy the first download.

UPDATE: NYE - I couldn't 'Dump the Drunk.'


----------



## Chu

when i just started, i used waze to get to pax and to give them better rides. i assume when they looked on app map they saw i used weird route and thats why i got low ratings. i heard from them sometimes about this. now i always use build in map. and my rating slowly improving


----------



## Jay2dresq

Chu said:


> when i just started, i used waze to get to pax and to give them better rides. i assume when they looked on app map they saw i used weird route and thats why i got low ratings. i heard from them sometimes about this. now i always use build in map. and my rating slowly improving


Too many times the iPhone nav sent me on routes that were way longer than they should have been. Now I use Waze and have the voice directions sent to my bluetooth headset.


----------



## DriverJ

Large said:


> Pax told me this morning first driver that came up was a 4.1 and he cancelled


Probably a rider that had given out some 1-star rating too. Hope he/she was inconvenienced, at least a little.


----------



## Shea F. Kenny

Bart McCoy said:


> this topic assumes if you see a 4.5 rating, that the driver has at least 500 trips
> you could get this rating which much less rides,and only takes a couple goof pax to mess your rating up. When you get a uber drip, you are clueless as to how many trips they made to get to a 4.5
> furthermore, if you take 500 trips,and they all rated you a 4, that doesnt means you're a bad driver
> since the rating isnt explained in full to riders(that 4 or lower is a failure),they could rate 4 for a simple decent ride, and a 5 if a driver goes above and beyond (water,mints,open door, or driver gives him a cash tip....)


I have served over 3000 customers for Uber. I have a 4.5 rating, 30% of passengers, rate me less than five. Meaning, they believe they can get better service, from another driver.

Well, I have a spotless 2015 Chrysler 200, bottled water, snacks such as Pringles pizza sticks, cocoa roasted almonds, Planter's peanuts, mini pepperoni sticks, and bottled water. As well as entertainment lighting, which bounces to the music, and other acoustics in and outside the car.

Why? Because sometimes I can be a real "jerk". I will ask them, "Is there a reason you let me go to the wrong location, and had me wait several minutes before you decided to tell me you set the location incorrectly?". Or, "Is there a reason you didn't enter in the destination?"

I mean, I don't always work in an area that I know, with any detail, let alone intimate detail, that UberX customers seem to prefer.

And then there are things like, "How do you like working for Uber?". "Do you make a lot of money?". "Are you married?". "Do you have kids?". "Where are you from?"

What do you mean, where am I from?

LOL


----------



## Sydney Uber

Shea F. Kenny said:


> I have served over 3000 customers for Uber. I have a 4.5 rating, 30% of passengers, rate me less than five. Meaning, they believe they can get better service, from another driver.
> 
> Well, I have a spotless 2015 Chrysler 200, bottled water, snacks such as Pringles pizza sticks, cocoa roasted almonds, Planter's peanuts, mini pepperoni sticks, and bottled water. As well as entertainment lighting, which bounces to the music, and other acoustics in and outside the car.
> 
> Why? Because sometimes I can be a real "jerk". I will ask them, "Is there a reason you let me go to the wrong location, and had me wait several minutes before you decided to tell me you set the location incorrectly?". Or, "Is there a reason you didn't enter in the destination?"
> 
> I mean, I don't always work in an area that I know, with any detail, let alone intimate detail, that UberX customers seem to prefer.
> 
> And then there are things like, "How do you like working for Uber?". "Do you make a lot of money?". "Are you married?". "Do you have kids?". "Where are you from?"
> 
> What do you mean, where am I from?
> 
> LOL


After comments like that, the riders are just making sure you are not an Alien from Uranus! !!


----------



## Sydney Uber

Shea F. Kenny said:


> I have served over 3000 customers for Uber. I have a 4.5 rating, 30% of passengers, rate me less than five. Meaning, they believe they can get better service, from another driver.
> 
> Well, I have a spotless 2015 Chrysler 200, bottled water, snacks such as Pringles pizza sticks, cocoa roasted almonds, Planter's peanuts, mini pepperoni sticks, and bottled water. As well as entertainment lighting, which bounces to the music, and other acoustics in and outside the car.
> 
> Why? Because sometimes I can be a real "jerk". I will ask them, "Is there a reason you let me go to the wrong location, and had me wait several minutes before you decided to tell me you set the location incorrectly?". Or, "Is there a reason you didn't enter in the destination?"
> 
> I mean, I don't always work in an area that I know, with any detail, let alone intimate detail, that UberX customers seem to prefer.
> 
> And then there are things like, "How do you like working for Uber?". "Do you make a lot of money?". "Are you married?". "Do you have kids?". "Where are you from?"
> 
> What do you mean, where am I from?
> 
> LOL


Hey Shea! Hope you took that in fun as it was intended. I'm such a sad, friendless single faceted person I even laughed at my own joke!


----------



## Bart McCoy

Shea F. Kenny said:


> As well as entertainment lighting, which bounces to the music, and other acoustics in and outside the car.
> 
> L


pics?


----------



## StephenJBlue

MiamiFlyer said:


> So do you cancel yourself off calls yet for not meeting your own standards?


hahahahah awesome


----------



## DriverJ

StephenJBlue said:


> hahahahah awesome


These Uber people Crack me up.


----------



## Shea F. Kenny

Bart McCoy said:


> pics?


Darn right I got pics. Had a video, don't know wha happen. These are translucent rocks, with LEDs underneath, and make them glow and flicker. They're mounted in a slot in the beverage trays, that slip into the map pouches. Mini bottles of water, on either side. Snack pouch hangs from center console. Customers love it.

On my phone, the pic shows real colors. On my laptop, the colors are watery and weak. IDK, hope it gives you an idea of what this thing looks like........LOL It's really a sight to see..........


----------



## Shea F. Kenny

Sydney Uber said:


> Hey Shea! Hope you took that in fun as it was intended. I'm such a sad, friendless single faceted person I even laughed at my own joke!


Joke? What joke? I'm trying to get them to admit they're getting service they could never even imagine, let alone show up at their doorstep.

That is no joke sir. You were correct in the first place. THEY SHOULD be wondering what planet I'm from, or have been to!

Huh!


----------



## jsixis

UberHammer said:


> I believe a lot of the cancels are because the rider sees an UberBlack or UberXL near them that is also taking UberX pings. I kept getting pinged by one pax who kept canceling after I accepted, so I finally ignored the next one (took the hit on my acceptance rate) and the pings finally stopped. The pax probably got the higher car they wanted at the UberX rate. Many pax know how to game the system, and at a 4.86 rating I doubt they were trying to get a higher rated driver than me.


Some cancels are someone showing how uber works., Some are dunks having fun, some don't like the car your driving.
Some are just idiots.


----------



## jsixis

yellow said:


> I will be honest here, as I have taken uber as a passenger several times. If I got a driver that was rated less than 4.8, I would cancel and rerequest."


really, it is hard to keep a 4.8 rating. Mine is 4.84 after 1200 rides. It was below 4.7 for 2 weeks. One week my rating was 4.5.
Niether the car or I have changed.


----------



## DriverJ

jsixis said:


> really, it is hard to keep a 4.8 rating. Mine is 4.84 after 1200 rides. It was below 4.7 for 2 weeks. One week my rating was 4.5.
> Niether the car or I have changed.


The rating crap means almost nothing. Too many stupid things that can affect it that is completely out of the driver's control. I notice it, but it's always business as usual.


----------



## Monica rodriguez

yellow said:


> As a passenger, yes, I use it. Yes, its hypocritical. I also discriminate when it comes to my driver. Im not politically correct.
> 
> How many people on this forum would really accept a ride from a 4.5 rated driver? Honestly now. No bullshit.


I would. As long as its at least a 4.0 I have no problem.


----------



## DriverJ

centralFLFuber said:


> deactivated 12/22/14 @ aprx 5:30 pm reason low rating 3.5 had only done 20 trips over 3-4 weeks
> 
> florida is OVER saturated with drivers...like 8,000 in central fl alone. aprx 25,000 statewide...figures came out when uber was neogitating with city of orlando


I'm very sorry for you, but not really. I'm sure you'll be much better in the long run. Just know it wasn't you. Everything 'Uber' is totally whacked. It was probably a little blow to the ego, but again, I'm sure you'll be much better off with Uber in your rear-view. I believe anyone that is doing great in Uber's eyes is really ****ing up badly. That's just a theory though, yet to be proven.


----------



## tohellwithu

Hi guys don't know what happens with rating. I am a Dallas driver and I have at least 1600 rides on my account. My rating on a rider app shows 4.8 and on my app it shows 4.75 and on dash board it shows 4.83. Which one is right i have no idea. What I see from my side is that, i just talk right and good with people and they will rate u good. I usually find out what kind of person is with me as a rider in few minute. I Do the conversation according to the nature of the person. So I guess I have been luck till today. I stop driving after 1am and usually try to drive early morning. Don't feel like driving in surge pricing but still making OK, per week to survive.


----------



## Struggling Actor

Rating system is flawed. Ever hear of a bell curve??? Should be: 
5 is excellent
4 is good
3 is average
2 is below average/ needs improvement
1 is poor
So it would make sense to drop the 1's and give the 2's a 100 rides to get their average up.
But many are pissed about surge prices so they are rating that in many instances.
As far as riders looking at ratings, I doubt it! They want the soonest ride they can get in most cases and cancel because a cab came by.

As a driver I only give a 5 to those who tip, a 4 to those who pay surge and a 3 to others as they are Average. 

What all Uber drivers need is a way for people to tip like on the LYFT App, Riders get a box after the
ride where they can add an optional tip along with their rating, so obviously it can be done and people
can still do a cashless trip. Also many riders falsely believe they are already tipping as the saw a optional 
box on the account page but what most don't realize is that the 20% changeable tip percentage only
applies to Uber Taxi ( Taxi's using uber app for payment like in New York City). So all drivers need to
email Uber and demand a tipping option on the app!!!


----------



## DriverJ

Struggling Actor said:


> Rating system is flawed. Ever hear of a bell curve??? Should be:
> 5 is excellent
> 4 is good
> 3 is average
> 2 is below average/ needs improvement
> 1 is poor
> So it would make sense to drop the 1's and give the 2's a 100 rides to get their average up.
> But many are pissed about surge prices so they are rating that in many instances.
> As far as riders looking at ratings, I doubt it! They want the soonest ride they can get in most cases and cancel because a cab came by.
> 
> As a driver I only give a 5 to those who tip, a 4 to those who pay surge and a 3 to others as they are Average.
> 
> What all Uber drivers need is a way for people to tip like on the LYFT App, Riders get a box after the
> ride where they can add an optional tip along with their rating, so obviously it can be done and people
> can still do a cashless trip. Also many riders falsely believe they are already tipping as the saw a optional
> box on the account page but what most don't realize is that the 20% changeable tip percentage only
> applies to Uber Taxi ( Taxi's using uber app for payment like in New York City). So all drivers need to
> email Uber and demand a tipping option on the app!!!


It sounds like you have Uber's biggest problems there. Oh, you did forgot one. The rates here in Louisville are now $0.70/mile!! They're very similar in many cities around the U.S., as of today. The problems you mention are valid complaints, or at least, where. I quit the second I saw te new rates. I would never drive for anyone, ever, especially these sleazy ****ers for $0.70/mile. You can't do it and make a profit. Their 'guarantees' are $14 & $10/hour here too. It's a joke, **** Uber!


----------



## iunspoken

Amazing to see the difference in perspectives from various parts of the world on this issue, though it's generically the same. 
I agree, the Uber rating system is a big joke. There's a reason why there're 3-star hotels and they're still fairly decent. 

My take, Uber employees should be drivers themselves. They've currently no frigging clue how it's like being a driver. 

And to the folks in Florida, my sympathies, 8,000 drivers in Central is a mad number.


----------



## A Musye

yubenbeing said:


> You really are an asshole. I drive a looks like new 3 yr old car. World traveled. Engaging yet know when to be quiet. Safe and proactive driver. If the conversation gets there, I ask pax what they like and dont like about the system. Essentially my goal is to be pleasant and concerned. Every time out I am the same. I get less than 5 stars for God knows what reason. Pax drunk, stupid, can't drive because license suspended, wife/husband served papers on them, boss yelled, child has chronic illness, just worked 15 hrs straight, you get my point. So, a driver that is really crappy with a bad car, stinks, etc., but you think he's a nice guy gets a 5. Simply proves my point. The visible ratings to passenger is an outmoded, mostly non indicator of performance. After all, this is about getting from point A to point B. At most, ratings should be an internal metric that is part of an ongoing dialogue for the purpose of improvement on both sides between driver and Uber. In my view there will be a time as the platform matures, where the ratings will be contrived and manipulated so much, they will: 1. not be a part of the app OR 2. totally disregarded and relegated to a back page. Until then, they are a fact to deal with. This is a crap shoot at best. Play the game until your luck runs out. Having your future being determined by anonymous drunks, miscreants, kids with no moral compass, non tippers (need i say more) with virtually no downside for them is simply not a human friendly system.


Well put.


----------



## DriverJ

Monica rodriguez said:


> I would. As long as its at least a 4.0 I have no problem.


I'd accept a ride from anyone dumb enough to come and get me for $0.70/mile. No bullshit. There's some out there dumb enough too.


----------



## DriverJ

iunspoken said:


> 8,000 drivers in Central is a mad number.


I guess that's why the manager for the Louisville region wouldn't tell me how many drivers they had locally when I signed up. I'm sure that's the first thing they're told when they're indoctrinated.


----------



## Young Lee

I've just got a mail from UBER.
My driver rating is 4.58, I think it is high enough to serve people. But Uber fired me. LOL
----------------
Dear Partner,
Unfortunately, this message is to notify you that your account has been deactivated from our system. While we appreciate your partnership, your overall driver rating has fallen below the minimum threshold we allow and therefore your account is no longer active. If you believe that for any reason you were unfairly or accidentally deactivated, please see steps below if you are interested in taking a driver education class for the opportunity to potentially be reactivated. We understand you may have concerns and are available to answer questions. This decision was made by looking at your overall driver rating and individual rider feedback.


----------



## DriverJ

Young Lee said:


> I've just got a mail from UBER.
> My driver rating is 4.58, I think it is high enough to serve people. But Uber fired me. LOL
> ----------------
> Dear Partner,
> Unfortunately, this message is to notify you that your account has been deactivated from our system. While we appreciate your partnership, your overall driver rating has fallen below the minimum threshold we allow and therefore your account is no longer active. If you believe that for any reason you were unfairly or accidentally deactivated, please see steps below if you are interested in taking a driver education class for the opportunity to potentially be reactivated. We understand you may have concerns and are available to answer questions. This decision was made by looking at your overall driver rating and individual rider feedback.


I'm sorry for your deactivation. Don't take it too personally. I can't help but think that you'll be much better off with Uber behind you. I can't imagine working for a worse company. Being fired for what would amount to over 4.5 stars (out of 5!!) on their insane rating system is just one example of what kind of greedy idiots you were dealing with.

Out the bad, in with the good. Uber, not you. 

Good luck.


----------



## ubertaxi

yellow said:


> I will be honest here, as I have taken uber as a passenger several times. If I got a driver that was rated less than 4.8, I would cancel and rerequest.
> 
> Now, I've had 500 trips on the system and my driver rating is 4.72 (correct dashboard rating). It shows on the app as 4.75 and gets rounded up to 4.8 for passengers to see. Uber says the rating on the app is delayed, I think they purposely keep it at 4.75 so they can show 4.8 to passengers.
> 
> If I, as a current part-time driver, would not take a ride with a driver rated less than a 4.8, why would Uber keep 4.7 and below drivers on the system?
> 
> Now, I think ratings are complete ****ing bullshit, and I did respond to an email survey once where I indicated that every passenger who rates a driver less than a 5 should be required to enter an explanation for the rating. I believe a driver should only be warned when a majority of less-than-5 comments refer to the same subject. If 50 out of 100 passengers that rate you lower than a 5 say you're not friendly, then, guess what, you're probably not.
> 
> Point is, while I totally disagree with the rating system, as long as its there, it makes sense to deactivate lower rated drivers. Id like to see uber move to a non-transparent rating system, where the actual rating is NOT shown to a passenger, but IS shown to the driver, with weekly reports on what main area that driver needs to address.
> 
> I suspect 9 out of 10 times I have been given less than a 5 has been due to the price of the ride (surge fares). The other 1 out of 10 times it was just a ******** who I hope chokes on their iphone.
> 
> Curiously enough I did get a ride from a 5.0 rated driver the other day who drove a piece of shit 10 year old car with stained cloth seats and a backseat full of junk. He was a nice guy so I still gave him a 5.


I hope I'll get activated so I can get out the contract with Santander . my rating is a 4.6


----------



## bunnydoodoo

Sometimes, you get a person in your car who has not requested a ride yet. So, you go around the corner and tell them to request it now and lets hope it comes to me. Alot of times, even though they are in my car, it gets picked up by another driver. So they cancel it and try again. Maybe again someone else gets it. So, we try again until we get it to come to me. This happens alot. See, there are other reasons besides ratings... why someone would keep canceling on you.


----------



## jemini48

Struggling Actor said:


> Rating system is flawed. Ever hear of a bell curve??? Should be:
> 5 is excellent
> 4 is good
> 3 is average
> 2 is below average/ needs improvement
> 1 is poor
> So it would make sense to drop the 1's and give the 2's a 100 rides to get their average up.
> But many are pissed about surge prices so they are rating that in many instances.
> As far as riders looking at ratings, I doubt it! They want the soonest ride they can get in most cases and cancel because a cab came by.
> 
> As a driver I only give a 5 to those who tip, a 4 to those who pay surge and a 3 to others as they are Average.
> 
> What all Uber drivers need is a way for people to tip like on the LYFT App, Riders get a box after the
> ride where they can add an optional tip along with their rating, so obviously it can be done and people
> can still do a cashless trip. Also many riders falsely believe they are already tipping as the saw a optional
> box on the account page but what most don't realize is that the 20% changeable tip percentage only
> applies to Uber Taxi ( Taxi's using uber app for payment like in New York City). So all drivers need to
> email Uber and demand a tipping option on the app!!!


the tipping check box at end of ride is good..but Uber wants to keep prices low. I give Riders 5's almost all the time (125) rides so far in 3 weeks. As long as they are courteous, im good with that.


----------



## tohellwithu

Its not UBER on ....its UBER off..lol


----------



## flyingdingo

yellow said:


> As a passenger, yes, I use it. Yes, its hypocritical. I also discriminate when it comes to my driver. Im not politically correct.
> 
> How many people on this forum would really accept a ride from a 4.5 rated driver? Honestly now. No bullshit.


I would because I'd be curious as hell.


----------



## tohellwithu

flyingdingo said:


> I would because I'd be curious as hell.


Yes I did accept a passenger with a rating of 2.9 out of curious to see what kind of person is that. When I got there he was fine and good talker. I gave him 5* after I dropped him off coz he seem to be nice. The very next day I again received a call around 11pm on Friday with surge of 3.6x and realize same person. So I ran my ass back to his location and picked him up. But this time he was ****ed and drunk. He started talking shitt with me and I even did not bother my self to tell I am the same guy, coz I was ready to give him 1*...coz he deserve that. The moral of both trip is ....he is just a good guy in the day time and night when is drunk....he is ****ed up...


----------



## tohellwithu

jemini48 said:


> the tipping check box at end of ride is good..but Uber wants to keep prices low. I give Riders 5's almost all the time (125) rides so far in 3 weeks. As long as they are courteous, im good with that.


Don't even bother ur self to give them 5*....coz these are the people who will rate you low. The moral of the story have a default rating as *4 and give according to their rating. See what's rider rating while u accept the ride. If its low make sure he gets low coz he was an asshole to other driver. But be polite to get 5*....that's what I do. I behave nice and polite and f*** their rating on the way out lol.......


----------



## stuber

Bart McCoy said:


> this topic assumes if you see a 4.5 rating, that the driver has at least 500 trips
> you could get this rating which much less rides,and only takes a couple goof pax to mess your rating up. When you get a uber drip, you are clueless as to how many trips they made to get to a 4.5
> furthermore, if you take 500 trips,and they all rated you a 4, that doesnt means you're a bad driver
> since the rating isnt explained in full to riders(that 4 or lower is a failure),they could rate 4 for a simple decent ride, and a 5 if a driver goes above and beyond (water,mints,open door, or driver gives him a cash tip....)


Cool auto-correct typo..."UBER drip". AKA...the UBER Kool-Aid.

We should start an UP.NET version of Urban Dictionary.

UBER Drip. The liquid PR flowing through an UBER shill's veins.


----------



## Scenicruiser

Uhh...I have a minivan.


----------



## osii

If you are not outside waiting for me, it's an automatic 4.


----------



## tohellwithu

osii said:


> If you are not outside waiting for me, it's an automatic 4.


If u are not there waiting for me as soon as I get...straight *1....I give all these sucker 1*...specially on Friday, Saturday, and Sunday...coz they take too much of time...so my formula straight *1..don't ask and don't tell.....but be nice to get 5...as soon as they leave f*** their rating lol


----------



## limepro

I have awesome riders most of the time. I don't offer anything but a quick safe ride although I do always have life savers in my car I only offer them to very few pax, usually 10+ miles when there is no traffic.


----------



## flyingdingo

tohellwithu said:


> If u are not there waiting for me as soon as I get...straight *1....I give all these sucker 1*...specially on Friday, Saturday, and Sunday...coz they take too much of time...so my formula straight *1..don't ask and don't tell.....but be nice to get 5...as soon as they leave f*** their rating lol


Exactly. I agree.


----------



## Lidman

Reading about the ratings work continues to amuse me. Imagine rejecting a driver for having a rating less then 4.8. I don't think some of these pax take into consideration the drunks that 1 star for no reason at all. Or the surge fares, etc.


----------



## tohellwithu

Lidman said:


> Reading about the ratings work continues to amuse me. Imagine rejecting a driver for having a rating less then 4.8. I don't think some of these pax take into consideration the drunks that 1 star for no reason at all. Or the surge fares, etc.


Well I just don't care what they rate me. But one thing I do with pax is, I ask them if they know driver rate them too. Lot of pax don't know. Specially with low rating people I like to f***ck them up coz this is the way to straighten them out in UBER ride so that other driver gets good rating. I tell them "u have a poor rating, were u really rude with other rider". Then they tell me, "yeah I had a problem"... Then I tell them "make sure you be nice with driver coz its hard to find a ride when u need in the middle of the night ", then I explain them not taking a ride with low rating people in the middle of the night. Now the amazing thing is that, they expect me to give them 5...so, I tell them" you are nice you will get 5" by the time when the ride is over they tell me thanks and all....now the rating for my rider is 1*...coz ashole will always stay as an asshole...they will never change and my rating never change for those low rating people if I happen to pick.....I tend to scare them while on the ride talking about rating...specially lady's with low rating, tells me..."oh really".....this is how it works for me ....lol...who cares about rating....I have 4.8 out of 3700 ride......so scare them to make it straight. About surge...UBER knows rider give them bad rating and I don't care...I care all about money...not the rating...


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Isn't it only the last / newest, 500 trips are rated? All the others don't matter anymore.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

limepro said:


> I have awesome riders most of the time. I don't offer anything but a quick safe ride although I do always have life savers in my car I only offer them to very few pax, usually 10+ miles when there is no traffic.


You spent 47 minutes to go 10 miles for a $20 fare? How's that working for you?


----------



## vs0186

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Isn't it only the last / newest, 500 trips are rated? All the others don't matter anymore.


Yep


----------



## limepro

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You spent 47 minutes to go 10 miles for a $20 fare? How's that working for you?


It was my last trip of the night a really nice guy that had to go to the craft store. I stayed outside and smoked while he went in, didn't mind at all.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

To clip the bell end of the curve.


----------



## Chrisatl

I don't see it mentioned, maybe I just missed it, you all do realize that pax don't have to rate you right away, If they don't use uber a ton they can see that you gave them a low rating by their score dropping after you drive them. Then they can retaliate just because of that.


----------



## limepro

Chrisatl said:


> I don't see it mentioned, maybe I just missed it, you all do realize that pax don't have to rate you right away, If they don't use uber a ton they can see that you gave them a low rating by their score dropping after you drive them. Then they can retaliate just because of that.


They can't see their score unless they are a driver.


----------



## robwitterschein

Shea F. Kenny said:


> I have served over 3000 customers for Uber. I have a 4.5 rating, 30% of passengers, rate me less than five. Meaning, they believe they can get better service, from another driver.
> 
> Well, I have a spotless 2015 Chrysler 200, bottled water, snacks such as Pringles pizza sticks, cocoa roasted almonds, Planter's peanuts, mini pepperoni sticks, and bottled water. As well as entertainment lighting, which bounces to the music, and other acoustics in and outside the car.
> 
> Why? Because sometimes I can be a real "jerk". I will ask them, "Is there a reason you let me go to the wrong location, and had me wait several minutes before you decided to tell me you set the location incorrectly?". Or, "Is there a reason you didn't enter in the destination?"
> 
> I mean, I don't always work in an area that I know, with any detail, let alone intimate detail, that UberX customers seem to prefer.
> 
> And then there are things like, "How do you like working for Uber?". "Do you make a lot of money?". "Are you married?". "Do you have kids?". "Where are you from?"
> 
> What do you mean, where am I from?
> 
> LOL


At 4.5 Uber hasn't deactivated or threatened to deactivate you?


----------



## [email protected]

Wow..Yellow, you are insane and you are a true testimony to being lucky enough to ever qualify to Uber....anyways, I think the rating system could use a change because i run a perfect operation for my clients and still I'm not or able to maintain a 5.0


----------



## UberLady69

yellow said:


> I will be honest here, as I have taken uber as a passenger several times. If I got a driver that was rated less than 4.8, I would cancel and rerequest.
> 
> Now, I've had 500 trips on the system and my driver rating is 4.72 (correct dashboard rating). It shows on the app as 4.75 and gets rounded up to 4.8 for passengers to see. Uber says the rating on the app is delayed, I think they purposely keep it at 4.75 so they can show 4.8 to passengers.
> 
> If I, as a current part-time driver, would not take a ride with a driver rated less than a 4.8, why would Uber keep 4.7 and below drivers on the system?
> 
> Now, I think ratings are complete &%[email protected]!*ing bullshit, and I did respond to an email survey once where I indicated that every passenger who rates a driver less than a 5 should be required to enter an explanation for the rating. I believe a driver should only be warned when a majority of less-than-5 comments refer to the same subject. If 50 out of 100 passengers that rate you lower than a 5 say you're not friendly, then, guess what, you're probably not.
> 
> Point is, while I totally disagree with the rating system, as long as its there, it makes sense to deactivate lower rated drivers. Id like to see uber move to a non-transparent rating system, where the actual rating is NOT shown to a passenger, but IS shown to the driver, with weekly reports on what main area that driver needs to address.
> 
> I suspect 9 out of 10 times I have been given less than a 5 has been due to the price of the ride (surge fares). The other 1 out of 10 times it was just a &%[email protected]!* who I hope chokes on their iphone.
> 
> Curiously enough I did get a ride from a 5.0 rated driver the other day who drove a piece of shit 10 year old car with stained cloth seats and a backseat full of junk. He was a nice guy so I still gave him a 5.[/Q





yellow said:


> I will be honest here, as I have taken uber as a passenger several times. If I got a driver that was rated less than 4.8, I would cancel and rerequest.
> 
> Now, I've had 500 trips on the system and my driver rating is 4.72 (correct dashboard rating). It shows on the app as 4.75 and gets rounded up to 4.8 for passengers to see. Uber says the rating on the app is delayed, I think they purposely keep it at 4.75 so they can show 4.8 to passengers.
> 
> If I, as a current part-time driver, would not take a ride with a driver rated less than a 4.8, why would Uber keep 4.7 and below drivers on the system?
> 
> Now, I think ratings are complete &%[email protected]!*ing bullshit, and I did respond to an email survey once where I indicated that every passenger who rates a driver less than a 5 should be required to enter an explanation for the rating. I believe a driver should only be warned when a majority of less-than-5 comments refer to the same subject. If 50 out of 100 passengers that rate you lower than a 5 say you're not friendly, then, guess what, you're probably not.
> 
> Point is, while I totally disagree with the rating system, as long as its there, it makes sense to deactivate lower rated drivers. Id like to see uber move to a non-transparent rating system, where the actual rating is NOT shown to a passenger, but IS shown to the driver, with weekly reports on what main area that driver needs to address.
> 
> I suspect 9 out of 10 times I have been given less than a 5 has been due to the price of the ride (surge fares). The other 1 out of 10 times it was just a &%[email protected]!* who I hope chokes on their iphone.
> 
> Curiously enough I did get a ride from a 5.0 rated driver the other day who drove a piece of shit 10 year old car with stained cloth seats and a backseat full of junk. He was a nice guy so I still gave him a 5.


If Uber got rid of people with 4.7 or under they would not have any drivers! It's a tactic to keep people on their best behavior.


----------

